# Stromboli Tonight!!!



## w_r_ranch

*WRR Stromboli*

Dough:
2 cups warm water
2 TSP sugar
2 TSP salt
4 TBS 'spiced' Olive Oil (see Italian oil recipe)
4 cups bread flour
2 TSP dry yeast

Filling:
24 slices pepperoni
8 slices ham
6 slices provolone cheese
1/2 cup shredded mozzarella cheese

Crust Glaze:
1 egg, beaten

First, I mixed the dough by hand until it is a smooth ball & then place it into greased bowl. It is covered with a damp dish towel and allowed to rise for 4 hours. Once it was time to bake them, I removed the dough & place it on lightly floured counter. I stretched the dough as thin as possible. A rolling pin was then used to get a consistent thickness (about 1/8 inch thick) and a nice rectangular shape.

The filling was placed on the center of the dough leaving a 1 inch edge all around. I rolled the entire stromboli like a jelly roll so that it formed a long cylindrical loaf. The edges were pinched and tucked under. At this point, I let it rest for about 30 minutes to get a little bit of more rise out of the dough.

Now I then cut a few slits on the top of the loaf to allow steam to escape during baking (be careful not to cut the loaf too much or you will have a 'blowout').

Next, I beat an egg in a small bowl, added some water to make a wash and brushed the outside of the loaf with it. This allows the crust to turn a golden brown color and gives it a bit of a crunch.

This stromboli was baked on a pizza stone on the middle rack of the oven for about 35 minutes at 400 degrees... although I pretty much just watch it until the crust turns brown. Then I took it out, let it 'rest' for 15-20 minutes before cutting & serving.

I served it with a warm bowl of homemade sauce. Enjoy!!!!

BTW, it weighs 5+ pounds...


----------



## whalerguy28

Wow Ranch, that looks delicious!!! Good job!!


----------



## reeltimer

i'm on my way....that looks great ranch!


----------



## texasred

Dude!! That looks incredible! What kind of seasoning did you add it on top? Could I use just a store bought Italian blend?


----------



## w_r_ranch

Thanks guys! It must have been good, as Mrs Ranch had 2 pieces. I going to have some cold for breakfast here shortly...

Texasred, I sprinkled some Italian Herb Mix of it after the egg wash. While I buy all my spice from Penzeys, I'm sure that you can get something similar locally.


----------



## dan_wrider

Dude, that looks awesome!


----------



## w_r_ranch

Sorry, but I did forget a few of the filling ingredients... I left out 16 slices of genoa salami, 1/2 cup of olives & 1/2 cup of pepperonceli. 

Of course you can always add whatever you like... :cheers:


----------



## Greg E

WR thats looks awesome. Its been years since I've had one. I will try this.


----------



## Will32Rod

That is a freakin work of art. Nicely done sir!!!


----------



## Paul Marx

I will have to give that try . We have Double Dave's down here and I alway get the Philly steak and cheese with japlepnos and black olives.


----------



## SaltNStickers

Very Nice! I have never attempted anything like this, but it is on my to-do-soon list! Mine will probably look like a train wreck, but maybe it will taste half as good as yours looks!


----------



## jaycf7

I want to try this, but dont have the time to make my own dough. Is there such a thing as pre made dough?..pardon my ignorance just never messed with cooking with dough.

Thanks


----------



## finkikin

WR, that looks great. When does dinner start at your place...


----------



## kneekap

There is some Italian in there. Looks TOO good to eat.


----------



## jaycf7

Did this the other night except I did it with tex mex stuff. Rowell, beans, grilled corn, chorizo sp? .......came out good.


----------



## peckerwood

I thought I knew what stromboli is,but now I know what it should be.The joint down the road needs to be run out of town.There's is sorta like boiled or steamed hamburger meat and tomato sause in what looks like a flat football.


----------



## w_r_ranch

I wanted to do this on Friday but I was busy with the sourdough rye... so I did them today instead...

Made a couple of 'Meat-Lovers' with a sourdough wrap (something different). I just took them out of the oven, so no cross-section picture till suppertime (they need to 'set up').

Each contains 1/2 lb. of Genoa salami, baked ham, pepperoni, provolone & mozzarella cheese. I had to put them in my 'forms' to support them during proofing & most of the bake cycle... I didn't think the bread structure was strong enough to support the stuffing.

Man, are they going to be messy, LOL!!!


----------



## w_r_ranch

Yowza!!! Forget modesty, I outdid myself!!!


----------



## SwampRat

Roger that


----------



## cheapsk8

Thank you for this, my son asked if this was what heaven was going to be like


----------



## RLwhaler

Thanks for sharing the recipe Ranch! I'll give it my best next weekend.


----------



## cheapsk8

Just want to thank you again made again tonight


----------

